# Replacing rotted rim joist entry door...first timer!



## r1dannyzx

Hey Tim...You say Reliabilts pretty good but watch the prepainted?

Let mas ask you this...Have you ever gotten a primed door from them and painted it yourself?

What did that do for the cost? 

Any suggestion on a VERY VERY heat durable paint for it?

Thanks!

Danny


----------



## TimNJ

Prime is what you get automatically unless you want them to paint it for you.
If the sun is a problem I would paint it white.
Personally I don't do any painting. I put in the doors and let the ho get a painter.


----------



## smuhhh

Warren said:


> You have the right idea. Usually once you start, the best way will become more obvious. Welcome to CT.


 
That has always been my motto. Sometimes it even works! :clap:


----------



## celrod1

r1dannyzx said:


> Yeah Santas Herlper...fiberglass was what the HO originally wanted to assure this wouldnt happen again, but every place he went would sway him towards steel when they found out it was going into a west facing high heat exposure wall.....Champion and Prova both actually led him to believe that they could, and probably would, deny any warranty claims for issues caused by heat if he insisted on a fiberglass door.
> 
> The steel Reliabilt is coming with a "Rot Resistant Jamb"...not synthetic....probably just PT wood Im guessing....
> 
> Any advice from you guys on this?...I really like the fiberglass as well....but I also vividly remember the blistered up palm I got when I pushed his existing steel door open once last summer ...OUCH!..
> 
> Would fiberglass stay cooler to the touch?
> 
> I should also add that the HO is having a 25ft Maple put in out front, in line with the doorway and the mid summer sun ...should help heh?👍


i planted a crepe myrtle to shade front door and put in fiberglass door with sidelight. a maple will shade but must be far enough from the house to prevent issues. will take several years to be effective. crepe myrtle grows fast, not as big at maturity. i thin to 3 or 4 main trunks and dont prune the height. fiberglass looks much better than a steel door.


----------



## Mordekyle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

